# Do shrimp eat their molt???



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

hello i have 10 ghost shrimp just to try my hand at shrimp keeping. they are brand new from a lfs that has had them for along time so i know they are very healthy and have been chowing down. i saw one molt today and another in the process. i fount one molt but the one in proccess's molt is not in my nano. Do they eat their molts?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes they do eat their molts


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup, they regain some of the lost vitamins by eating their molts. However.. most of the time another shrimp will eat the original molt.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey jake! How about a pic of that tank? Btw the molts are filled with calcium, needed for a strong shell!


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

pic going up tomorrow i hope... and should in throw the molt i pulled out back in?


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

If that removed molt came near a trash can or even a counter top I'd leave it out!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Uh.. I woudln't put it back in if you take it out lol. It's not big of a deal if they don't eat it.


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

just the filter cover... i thought it was cool so i kept it. im going to trash it. little about my tank though, its a 1-2 gal hex, carpeted in 3 inches of java moss and sand. hob filter some dwarf water lettuce and frogbit. it was going to be my endler fry tank but then i got hooked on shrimp and before i even got the bullet proof rcs i went supper cheap and got some ghosties just as a test. my water is from my 20 gal long. a wc is 500 ml out of the nano into plants and 500 ml into my nano from my 20gal. so nearly no water down the drain. pics up tomorrow!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

They do eat their molts! But for some reason my crs never eat amano's skin.


----------

